# Best place to buy sandpaper



## Çggghgyt (Jun 17, 2008)

Between sanding my current project and sandpaper for scary sharp system to keep my chisels and planes sharp, I feel like I should buy stock in a sandpaper company. Where do you guys buy your sandpaper? The big box stores? Online? Do you buy in bulk? Any tips would be appreciated. I would rather buy a new tool than spend money unneccesarily on expendables.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

You are running into the weakness of the scary sharp system. It takes a lot of sandpaper and you will never stop buying it. If you are going to do that much sharpening, it would probably pay off to get two or three water stones. Here is an example of a good value. An 800 plus an 8000 is a good mix. You might want a 12000 for really fine polishing. Once you get the stones you are done buying sandpaper except for finishing wood.

I use sand paper mostly for the initial shaping of chisels and plane irons. Once they are flat and the bevel is good, all you really need is to hone them up every once in a while.

just my .02


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

GaryK linked this site for sand paper a while back.

http://www.onlineindustrialsupply.com/sandingsheets.html

I have not bought from them but the prices look good and Mirka makes good stuff.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

That site that Scott put up has very good prices, especially if you're buying more than a box. I also agree about the water stones. If you want to stick to the scary sharp system, you need to get a buffing wheel. I only spend time once in a great while sharpening on the stones, usually just retouch the edge with a felt buffing wheel and some polishing rouge.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I
Been getting all of my stuff from here:

http://www.supergrit.com/

Lew


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Recently bought some colour coded emery paper for woodworking. Not cheap but will last a long time.
Here's a preview
http://www.veneerinlayaustralia.com.au/cgi-bin/engine.pl?Page=page.html&Rec=560


----------



## Çggghgyt (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!

Gary


----------



## handi (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm WAY late to the party, but I get mine online from 2Sand.com

Great pricing, selection and customer service.

Ralph


----------

